# Cigar newbie question - help me find a "green" cigar!



## flawless51 (Oct 19, 2009)

Ages ago my friend gave me a Cuban cigar that was my favourite one I have tried. I recall it was fairly light coloured, even with a green-ish tinge, and it had a very very mild flavour, with almost no "peppery/spicy" taste to it. I remember thinking it was unusual in that it had a very plant-like, vegetation taste. Any ideas on anything similar, and of high quality?

Thanks!


----------



## Flux (Oct 19, 2009)

I think you're referring to a Candela wrapper cigar. While I'm not sure if any Cubans are made with that leaf, I know that a lot of NC companies make them. Don Tomas and Camacho spring to mind. Try a search on CI's website, I'm sure they are available there.


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

Yup, Candela wrappers popularity has been very low for a long long time or so it seems...



.


----------



## Flux (Oct 19, 2009)

fiddlegrin said:


> Yup, Candela wrappers popularity has been very low for a long long time or so it seems...
> 
> .


Unless you look in a Thompsons catalog. :lol:

I should have replaced "a lot" with "a few" in my previous post. Now that I did some looking, there really aren't many people making them.


----------



## d_day (Aug 24, 2008)

Candelas, one of my favorites. Unfortunately, the wrapper's popularity has fallen greatly since its heyday back in the 60s. I love all things candela, and buy them every time I see them. The following is a list of cigar manufacturers currently offering a candela wrapper:

Arturo Fuente (5 sizes! curlyhead, 8-5-8, churchill, seleccion privada #1, spanish lonsdale)
Camacho
Don Tomas
Astral
Macanudo
Puros Indios
Angry Elf (don't bother)
Iguana (don't bother)
Thompson's (don't bother)

Cigars no longer made with candela:
CAO
Hoyo de Monterrey (last made in 2002, can still be found sometimes, if you find 'em, get 'em.)
Punch
La Gloria Cubana


Of these, the Hoyos which are no longer made are my favorites. I bought the last three boxes from the only vendor I knew that still had them. I've only got a couple left. The Arturo Fuentes are excellent, and probably the easiest to find in a B&M. I haven't tried the Puros Indios yet. the Don Tomas are great for the price, especially in the cetros #2 size. I didn't care much for the Camacho, but that's probably because the ring gauge is too big. The Astral and the Macanudo are good, but still towards the bottom of my list. The three marked "don't bother" mean just that. Sure, it's possible you might like them, but the odds are against it. If you have any more questions feel fre to ask me. I'll pass on whatever information I have.


----------



## flawless51 (Oct 19, 2009)

This is all great info everyone! Looking at the reviews on here, the Arturo Fuentes 8 5 8 seems like a popular choice for these. What's the best way to try out (where to buy/order) a "candela" like this?


----------



## gjcab09 (Jul 12, 2009)

Since all your looking to do is "try out" a few sticks to get a feel for them, I'd stop by a B&M and pick up a few, if available first. Then you don't have to by a whole fiver of something you're unsure of. I'm not sure where to direct you if no B&M is handy, maybe some of the other guys can point to a good online source for singles...good luck!


----------



## fybyoyo (May 7, 2009)

I am actually glad to see you say they are hard to find because I thought I was being an idiot not being able to find them. I love watching Hogan's Hero and the cigars that Col. Klink had were this intriguing green color. I knew they were candela wrappers after doing some searching but most of what is labeled candela on some of the on line sites actually look like natural wrappers. That just may be poor picture taking, I have actually never seen them at an B&M that I have been to. Thanks d_day, everyone that would like to try one of these lovelies has a list to look for.


----------



## gjcab09 (Jul 12, 2009)

Our local B&M stocks the Fuente 8.5.8 in candela, but that's the only one.


----------



## unsafegraphics (Dec 18, 2009)

fiddlegrin said:


> Yup, Candela wrappers popularity has been very low for a long long time or so it seems...
> 
> .


Interestingly enough, they used to be the most popular wrapper sold in the United States at one time.

:yuck::yuck::yuck:


----------



## d_day (Aug 24, 2008)

fybyoyo said:


> I am actually glad to see you say they are hard to find because I thought I was being an idiot not being able to find them. I love watching Hogan's Hero and the cigars that Col. Klink had were this intriguing green color. I knew they were candela wrappers after doing some searching but most of what is labeled candela on some of the on line sites actually look like natural wrappers. That just may be poor picture taking, I have actually never seen them at an B&M that I have been to. Thanks d_day, everyone that would like to try one of these lovelies has a list to look for.


 Some sites use a generic stock photo for every cigar in the brand. If it says candela in the description, it will be green. Candela is also sometimes called "claro claro," though this is sometimes applied to very light colored natural wrappers as well.


----------



## eNthusiast (Dec 4, 2009)

kinda off topic, but i would love to smoke one in front of a police station... that'd be interesting. :bolt: lmao.


----------



## necrozen (Dec 28, 2009)

I've never tried one either, and I'd like to. I'll have to keep an eye on this thread to see what other info pops up. Original Poster, let us know when you find one and what you impressions are.


----------



## Kevin Keith (Jan 24, 2010)

A/C Grenediers come in a candela. Former Federal Reserve chairman Paul Volker smokes 'em! And I'll bet he could afford a better smoke, even on his "retirement pension". Someone called his Grenediers cheap cigars once and he go a abit offended. He siad they aren't cheap...they're inexpensive! Uh-huh!


----------



## EdgeMan (Dec 27, 2009)

AF 8-5-8 is the only GREEN smoke I have ever tried and it was decent and mild. These have a been around for quite some time.



flawless51 said:


> Ages ago my friend gave me a Cuban cigar that was my favourite one I have tried. I recall it was fairly light coloured, even with a green-ish tinge, and it had a very very mild flavour, with almost no "peppery/spicy" taste to it. I remember thinking it was unusual in that it had a very plant-like, vegetation taste. Any ideas on anything similar, and of high quality?
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

flawless51 said:


> Ages ago my friend gave me a Cuban cigar that was my favourite one I have tried. I recall it was fairly light coloured, even with a green-ish tinge, and it had a very very mild flavour, with almost no "peppery/spicy" taste to it. I remember thinking it was unusual in that it had a very plant-like, vegetation taste. Any ideas on anything similar, and of high quality?
> 
> Thanks!


Yes i tried a Candella cigar once it tasted like i was smoking my lawn:laser:.

All joking aside i have seen quite a few available in Thompson's catalog.:frusty:


----------



## Kevin Keith (Jan 24, 2010)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Yes i tried a Candella cigar once it tasted like i was smoking my lawn:laser:.


Now that's funny! How're things in Brooklyn this fine Sunday morning? I really would like to take the wife to NYC one of these days!


----------

